# Might be selling my S-Works -- opinions?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
I am considering selling my bike for a newer S-Works model that a friend of mine has offered me. I was hoping you all could give me an idea of a fair listing price for it. I have a good idea of what it should go for, but I would like to ground myself. 

The rundown:
Condition: Frame has 500 miles, group has 100 miles since install. Clean, fast, excellent shape.
Frame: 2007 S-Works Tarmac SL in Gerolsteiner colors
Group: 2009 Sram RED double with S-Works crankset
Bars/Stem: S-Works
Wheels: EITHER Hed Kermesse or Zipp 404 Clinchers, both excellent condition with <100 miles.
Weighs 15.4 lbs with pedals, cages, blinker, Hed wheels.

I don't have pics with the new wheels yet, here are a few from the summer:

















Thanks,


----------



## smt42 (Apr 17, 2009)

500 miles since 2007 is not much why buy another bike, just ride the one you have.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Because I haven't had it since 2007 and want a cross bike.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Used equipment, regardless of condition, doesn't have a great resale value, sad to say. "500 miles" would be virtually impossible to prove to a potential buyer. Unlike autos, a potential buyer will be more influenced by the 3 yr old age.

IMHO, research ebay for "typical" selling prices ... go lower if you want a quick sale.


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

Stunning looking bike!


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I just sold an '07 58cm Tarmac SL frame and fork for $750.


----------



## LOMartin (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

i'll buy it for $1000!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys I'm actually going to keep it. I found a great deal on a cx bike that will allow me to have both. I actually just put sram S60/S80 on the bike and LOVE the way it rides!


----------

